

Show HN - CoinConect-the bitcoin social network. - noagendamarket
http://www.coinconnect.org

======
noagendamarket
"CoinConnect is here because of Bitcoin and for Bitcoin. Social networking is
quickly becoming one of the most widely used forms of communication and we
want to bring that level of success to Bitcoin and the great businesses and
organizations that use it and promote it.

It's time for Bitcoin to evolve to the next level and CoinConnect is here to
help facilitate that growth.

CoinConnect is the bridge between Bitcoin and the rest of the world."

------
tauv
I have no idea what this is or why i'm supposed to want it Popular web product
2010 (social network) + popular news item 2011 (bitcoin) gives me this maybe?

I think the first thing you should do is give a short, easy to digest message
on the home page about what Coin Connect gives to its users

Will it make me rich? How Will it get me laid? How Will it make me powerful?
How

What tech have you used to build this?

